# Food Safety News - 12/11/2021 Noodle link investigated as children die in South Africa



## daveomak.fs (Dec 11, 2021)

*Noodle link investigated as children die in South Africa*
By News Desk on Dec 11, 2021 12:03 am
Officials in South Africa are looking into the deaths of up to five children to see if they are linked to eating instant noodles. The Department of Health is investigating the possible food poisoning in Mpumalanga, Eastern Cape and Gauteng provinces. The agency met with environmental health practitioners from the three affected provinces and municipalities... Continue Reading


*Salmonella outbreak patients in Canada report eating fresh avocados*
By Coral Beach on Dec 10, 2021 05:01 pm
In a public health notice, officials report a Salmonella Enteritidis outbreak of unknown origin is continuing to grow, with patients spread across five Canadian provinces. As of Dec. 9, there were 16 new confirmed patients, bringing the tally to 79, according to the Public Health Agency of Canada. Four people have been hospitalized. No deaths... Continue Reading


*Minute Maid products recalled in 8 states because of metal pieces*
By News Desk on Dec 10, 2021 03:15 pm
The Coca Cola Company is recalling certain Minute Maid products because of the potential of foreign objects, specifically metal bolts or washers. The recalled products were distributed in Pennsylvania, Connecticut, New York, North Carolina, Maryland, Virginia, Maine and New Jersey, according to the Food and Drug Administration. There is concern that consumers may still have... Continue Reading


----------

